# Living & Working In Spain



## Jack92 (Feb 13, 2017)

From what I understand, as it stands, any UK national can live in Spain for 90 days, however, for permanent residency and of course employment, is it simply Spanish residency that you need to apply for ? Or is there anything further ?

This is all based on securing a job in Spain whilst living in the UK.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

You should find all the info you need here:

https://www.gov.uk/guidance/living-in-spain


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

You coud make life even easier for yourself by lobbying your MP to Stop Brexit !!


----------



## andyviola (Aug 11, 2018)

I think opposition MPs are doing a pretty good job in stopping brexit to date...


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Williams2 said:


> You coud make life even easier for yourself by lobbying your MP to Stop Brexit !!


It would be a waste of time with mine since he lives up to his name - Amess


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

But work will be a different matter - better going Autonomo as after B-Day employers will have to justify 
why they should offer a permanent contract to a Non EU British citizen before exhausting all the
possibilities of hiring a Spanish or other EU member state citizen instead.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

At present no one knows if Brexit will even happen, and if it does no one knows on what terms that will be, so no one knows what will happen. 

Last week I attended a presentation given by the British Consul. That was what she said too.

However, the question was as of now.

UK national are EU citizens and as such they can as said, stay in Spain (the EU) up to 90 day permanently without anything other than their passport, although technically they also need sufficient income so as not to be burden on Spain.

As EU citizens if they decide to stay longer than 90 days permanently, or wish to work, they will need to have sufficient income (about 400 euros p.m.) full medical cover, valid passport. They can then work in Spain too


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Juan C said:


> At present no one knows if Brexit will even happen, and if it does no one knows on what terms that will be, so no one knows what will happen.
> 
> Last week I attended a presentation given by the British Consul. That was what she said too.
> 
> ...


In most areas, the Extranjería require at least 600€, some, even 750€.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

baldilocks said:


> In most areas, the Extranjería require at least 600€, some, even 750€.



Yes well I am sure you must be right. 

After all, I was only quoting from the official info supplied to the Extranjerías by Ministerio del Interior 

To be precise for this year the amounts are:-

369.69€ p.m. 5,175.60€ p.a. for a single person
628.83€ p.m. 8,803.62€ p.a. for a couple

NB The annual amounts are 14 X the monthly amounts as it usual in Spain to receive 14 wage payments etc. per year.

The amounts are those which Spain has ruled are the amounts below which one can claim supplementary income benefits. Thus if they are sufficient for Spaniards to live on they cannot by EU law discriminate against other EU nationals.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

Juan C said:


> Yes well I am sure you must be right.
> 
> After all, I was only quoting from the official info supplied to the Extranjerías by Ministerio del Interior
> 
> ...


In the Alicante region its €700 a month or €7000 in a Spanish bank per applicant. This came from the lawyer we used to purchase the flat in March this year. They action lots of Residence applications so Im hoping they know what they are talking about.

Im assuming the €400 is the minimum as issued by the Spanish government.


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Barriej said:


> In the Alicante region its €700 a month or €7000 in a Spanish bank per applicant. This came from the lawyer we used to purchase the flat in March this year. They action lots of Residence applications so Im hoping they know what they are talking about.
> 
> Im assuming the €400 is the minimum as issued by the Spanish government.


You are probably right. Your lawyer knows better than the police who are instructed by Ministerio del Interior, the Government Dept. which sets the rules.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Juan C said:


> NB The annual amounts are 14 X the monthly amounts as it usual in Spain to receive 14 wage payments etc. per year.


Really confusing though for people trying to work out a monthly budget/requirement.

These equate to 431€ pcm for a single person and 734€ for a couple. 

By-the way, these figures have gone up for 2019 to 457€ and 846€ (family of 2)

My two sons have full-time contracts and neither is paid 14 times - may not be as common as one is led to believe?


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> My two sons have full-time contracts and neither is paid 14 times - may not be as common as one is led to believe?


 It WAS common, and now you can be paid like this, but is no longer common. If this is an option in your company, you can usually choose if you want to be paid like this or not.
Spain is a member of the 21st century in many and most ways be it water supplies, medical records, payment methods or using Agile in the workplace.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> Really confusing though for people trying to work out a monthly budget/requirement.


Not really. One gets 12 monthly payments plus and extra one in time for the summer holiday and and another extra one for Christmas - the extra payments are timed to coincide with the occasions of additional expenditure.


----------



## Williams2 (Sep 15, 2013)

baldilocks said:


> Not really. One gets 12 monthly payments plus and extra one in time for the summer holiday and and another extra one for Christmas - the extra payments are timed to coincide with the occasions of additional expenditure.


Suffice to say the company I work for in Spain pay the usual 12 monthly payments, plus an extra months basic pay
in November which I've dubbed the Navidad bonus.


----------

